# Balancing the 3.2 VR6



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the specifications for balancing the VR6?

For example, the reciprocating mass percentage to use when calculating the bob weights?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

30% reciprocating.


----------

